# Reverse searing - need advice



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

I've tried reverse searing steaks on the grill  several times with seemingly mediocre results.

Would appreciate receiving tips/advice -  detailed method you use that does a great job. 

Also, does anyone reverse sear, while also using smoke bisquettes (Bradley's ?) for flavor enhancement ? 

Thanks for any contributions here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2019)

I don't think you can reverse sear entirely on the grill. You need to start it in a low oven, till it reaches the final temperature you want, then sear it quickly to brown it. Since it sears so quickly, I doubt you will get much smoke flavor from briquettes. If you want that flavor, try adding a smoky rub, like with smoked paprika. 

I generally use Kenji's method, in a cast iron skillet: https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2018/10/reverse-seared-steak-recipe.html


----------



## CraigC (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a BGE. I start with a 3" thick boneless ribeye, seasoned with S&P, at 250F, over charcoal. I take it to 15F internal below my target finished temperature, pull it and let it rest tented, while I crank the Egg to 650F. 30 seconds, turn 90 degrees, 30 seconds, flip, 30 seconds, turn 90 degrees, 30 seconds, done.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't think you can reverse sear entirely on the grill. You need to start it in a low oven, till it reaches the final temperature you want, then sear it quickly to brown it. Since it sears so quickly, I doubt you will get much smoke flavor from briquettes. If you want that flavor, try adding a smoky rub, like with smoked paprika.
> 
> I generally use Kenji's method, in a cast iron skillet: https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2018/10/reverse-seared-steak-recipe.html


 
Thanks GG
I checked out Kenji's method and he indicates reverse searing can be done entirely on a grill, which I've been told before as well.

Here's what I've tried:
- On a 4 burner grill, I light one side burner to high, and place a couple of Bradley's smoke bisquettes over that burner and close the lid - allowing about 15 minutes that way (on high heat) until the bisquettes
  begin to smoke.
- Then I lower the heat under the bisquette burner, so that I can arrange to eventually regulate the overall inside grill heat to say, 275F. 
I then place a 1.5" -2" rib-eye on the other side of the grill (Over an unlit side burner), close the lid, and cook until the steak reaches approx. 115-120 F, at which point, I remove the smoke bisquettes - which have blackened after producing smoke for around 20-25 minutes it took for the steak to reach the desired temp.
- I  also then temporarily remove the steak from the grill to rest a bit, while I turn 1 or 2 burners to high until temp of greater than 400 is achieved - then return the steak to the high heat for searing - less than 1 minute per side. 
-Turns out reasonably ok, except not as medium rare that I'd like, and expected to achieve.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

CraigC said:


> I have a BGE. I start with a 3" thick boneless ribeye, seasoned with S&P, at 250F, over charcoal. I take it to 15F internal below my target finished temperature, pull it and let it rest tented, while I crank the Egg to 650F. 30 seconds, turn 90 degrees, 30 seconds, flip, 30 seconds, turn 90 degrees, 30 seconds, done.


 
Sounds good, Craig - perhaps I should try a thicker rib-eye, to nearer 3", and crank the temp a lot higher than I do now to quickly sear.
If I want the finished steak to be around 135, do you think I'm doing it right by removing when it reaches 115-120 prior to searing ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Thanks GG
> I checked out Kenji's method and he indicates reverse searing can be done entirely on a grill, which I've been told before as well.
> 
> Here's what I've tried:
> ...



You're right, it's been a while since I read the article  

The only thing I can think of is to remove it from the heat when the internal temp is a little lower - maybe 110F.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 19, 2019)

Prime cut boneless sirloin steak cooked via reverse searing. 
 

 
I seasoned and let it sit for about 1 hour. Put in 275°F oven for approx. 25 minutes for 2 ½-inch steak till internal temp was 90°F. Then seared on a smoking hot cast iron stovetop grill pan till internal temp was 117°F. Tent and let rest 10 minutes.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

Your sirloin steak looks real good.
Do you know how many degrees it rose from 117 F after it had rested for the 10 minutes before you cut into it ? 


Looks like it's internal temp was around 135F.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 19, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Your sirloin steak looks real good.
> Do you know how many degrees it rose from 117 F after it had rested for the 10 minutes before you cut into it ?
> 
> 
> Looks like it's internal temp was around 135F.



Thank you. About 125°F - 127°F.


----------



## chessplayer (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi,
I have best results  reverse searing with steaks that are 2" or thicker.  A gas grill and a charcoal grill work equally well as long as I remove the steaks at 
110 F  to 115 F. I prefer to sear the steaks at 550  or higher until they reach internal temp of 125 to 130 max. It seems to me that  searing temp of 400 F is just too low.
Have also done reverse searing inside with an oven and a cast iron skillet. In this case bringing the steaks to 125 F works well. It produces great results but a very smoky house...
Just my experiences. I am a backyard cook and have done my share of medium and over done steaks...
Hope this may be of some help. Keep trying and Happy Cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2019)

Another key to a successful reverse sear is to let the steak rest between steps. When you take the steak out of the oven, let it sit to rest as you would with any steak, then do the sear at one minute per side. Don't forget the edges.

When I do a sear with a CI skillet, I put in on the burner full blast and let it heat fully until I see wisps of smoke. That can take five minutes depending on your skillet and burner. Then I add oil and when it starts to smoke, I add the steak and put a weight on it. Flip at one minute, return he weight and sear the second side for a minute. Then 20-30 seconds on the edges.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 19, 2019)

chessplayer said:


> Hi,
> I have best results reverse searing with steaks that are 2" or thicker. A gas grill and a charcoal grill work equally well as long as I remove the steaks at
> 110 F to 115 F. I prefer to sear the steaks at 550 or higher until they reach internal temp of 125 to 130 max. It seems to me that searing temp of 400 F is just too low.
> Have also done reverse searing inside with an oven and a cast iron skillet. In this case bringing the steaks to 125 F works well. It produces great results but a very smoky house...
> ...


 
Good advice, chessplayer-I'll definitely sear at the much higher temp, and remove the steaks at the lower temp & hope to get better results than I've been getting to date.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 20, 2019)

The only time I use reverse sear is when I cook sous vide. I have done the sear different ways. I have used a charcoal chimney with screaming hot coals, I've used my Weber Kettle with screaming hot coals (wastes a lot of charcoal). I also have a _Searsall_, which is an attachment you put on a propane torch. I can use that indoors. A hot cast iron skillet does a good job, but it will smoke up your kitchen. 

The trick to reverse sear is that it needs to be done really fast over really high heat. 

Below is a photo of steak sous vide, and seared with the _Searsall_. 

CD

.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 20, 2019)

I've seared sous vide steaks and pork chops in a hot CI pan over a propane burner.  Not something you want to do inside, as it generates a lot of smoke and spatters quite a bit.  I do it outside or in the garage.  I doubt that it changes the internal temperature much, as it only take seconds (maybe 15 - 20) to get a good sear.  It also helps to pat the meat dry with paper towels before searing, as the surface water will have to be driven off so the maillard reaction can occur.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 20, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Sounds good, Craig - perhaps I should try a thicker rib-eye, to nearer 3", and crank the temp a lot higher than I do now to quickly sear.
> If I want the finished steak to be around 135, do you think *I'm doing it right by removing when it reaches 115-120 prior to searing ?*



Just remember you have to let it rest before the sear.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 20, 2019)

caseydog said:


> The only time I use reverse sear is when I cook sous vide. I have done the sear different ways. I have used a charcoal chimney with screaming hot coals, I've used my Weber Kettle with screaming hot coals (wastes a lot of charcoal). I also have a _Searsall_, which is an attachment you put on a propane torch. I can use that indoors. A hot cast iron skillet does a good job, but it will smoke up your kitchen.
> 
> The trick to reverse sear is that it needs to be done really fast over really high heat.
> 
> ...


 
Looks great, caseydog - that's the color and medium doneness I'd like to have my steaks turn out like. Mine are usually done more than that - i.e. 'overdone'.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 20, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> Looks great, caseydog - that's the color and medium doneness I'd like to have my steaks turn out like. Mine are usually done more than that - i.e. 'overdone'.



That is the beauty of sous vide. You really can't over-cook things. As long as you do a hot, fast sear after sous vide, you will have that nice pink from edge-to-edge inside. 

CD


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

caseydog said:


> That is the beauty of sous vide. You really can't over-cook things. As long as you do a hot, fast sear after sous vide, you will have that nice pink from edge-to-edge inside.
> 
> CD


 
I'd appreciate, caseydog, if you wouldn't mind detailing your approach to doing sous-vide....i.e. how -  water temp to maintain, for how long, meat temp to achieve prior to removal and before searing, etc.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2019)

caseydog said:


> That is the beauty of sous vide. You really can't over-cook things. As long as you do a hot, fast sear after sous vide, you will have that nice pink from edge-to-edge inside.
> 
> CD


That's the benefit of the reverse sear, too. The temperature of the meat can't get higher than the temperature of the oven. One year, I was making a reverse seared prime rib roast. I wasn't feeling well, so I left the roast in the oven on low temperature while I rested for a couple of hours. Then we seared it and it was perfect.


----------



## Recipes Make Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> That's the benefit of the reverse sear, too. The temperature of the meat can't get higher than the temperature of the oven. One year, I was making a reverse seared prime rib roast. I wasn't feeling well, so I left the roast in the oven on low temperature while I rested for a couple of hours. Then we seared it and it was perfect.


 
I'd love to be able to do a perfect reverse-seared prime rib - please explain how you did yours. 
I don't think I can set my oven as low as say, 125 F - never tried it, so I don't really know.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 21, 2019)

Recipes Make Magic said:


> I'd love to be able to do a perfect reverse-seared prime rib - please explain how you did yours.
> I don't think I can set my oven as low as say, 125 F - never tried it, so I don't really know.


Follow this recipe to a T. 

https://www.seriouseats.com/2015/12/step-by-step-food-lab-reverse-sear-prime-rib.html


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 21, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Follow this recipe to a T.
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/2015/12/step-by-step-food-lab-reverse-sear-prime-rib.html


  I'm glad you clarified that.  In your previous post it seemed like you were saying to set the oven at the desired final temperature of the meat, as you would set the water bath with sous vide, prompting RMM's question about setting the oven at 125.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 21, 2019)

Here is an interesting video on searing steak with Adam Savage (Mythbusters) and Kenji Lopez Alt...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB1x0O-bhrw

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 21, 2019)

I first watched the video I posted above a couple years ago, so my memory of it was a little fuzzy. So, I just watched it again.

I have used the first three methods, I'm not building a forge. 

I agree with the outcome. I like the charcoal chimney method. But, I find my Searsall to be more convenient. 

CD


----------

